# CPT Code 99090



## conniecorter@yahoo.com (May 7, 2013)

Information that I am finding states I can bill for for CPT 99090, but there is no reimbursement for it. The information states that if the physician is not meeting with the patient then the physician can bill CPT code 99090, but why is there no reimbursement listed? Please help


----------

